# Tog Recipe??



## KT_UMCP

Anyone got any good recipe for togs?


----------



## old linesides

Here's one I like : Lightly flour the tog fillets . Get a skillet pretty hot . Add about 1/4 cup of evoo . Add the fillets and brown quickly on both sides . Remove and keep warm on platter in a low oven . Deglaze the pan with some good white wine and some lemon juice . Reduce and add some butter and fresh dill at the end . Serve the pan sauce over the tog . Delish


----------



## shaggy

Pop it on the grill, with some lemon, onion and salt and pepper. Fish were made to be grilled!


Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Anthony

Turn on grill, cut tog into small pieces, serve with soy sauce and wasabi or a chili garlic sauce, turn off grill


----------



## KT_UMCP

Definately, togs are the best to eat sashimi style. I have tried that plenty of times and I would have to say they are the best tasting fish when it comes to eating them in sashimi size portions with some wasabi and soy. I have 5 in the freezer and I only eat it raw when they are fresh. Just curious as to what others do with togs that has been in the freezer. Also invested in a food saver from Bed, Bath and Beyond and waiting to stock up on the fall stripers so i can zip up those bad boys for future eating. Yum Yum!! But I would have to say that togs are the best eating. My friend once witnessed at IRI a local catch 2 togs, rather big a 18" and 16" and some korean gentleman offered him $100 for both. If you can't beat them then pay for them haha


----------



## Anthony

Even though it is illegal to sell rec caught fish, I may have done it as well. I wish he was there when I caught 6 keepers to 7lbs last year.


----------



## SeaSalt

make sure you bleed it eating it sashimi... much better when tog is bled. I ate it bled and not bled and there is a difference...


----------



## old linesides

There is an Asian Seafood Market near me . I've become very good friends with the owner since he bought the place . I traded him a 5 lb tog for a whole bushell of #1 Jimmies ! He routinely barters with me for all sorts of stuff . I trade seabass for shrimp and lobster etc. It works out pretty good .


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Spicy Tautog*

2lbs tog fillets, skin off
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp paprika
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 dash or more hot pepper sauce

cut fillets in single portions and place in well greased baking pan. combine olive oil with all other ingredients and pour over fillets. Broil for 5 mins. turn fillets and baste with sauce and broil another 3-5 mins or until fish flakes.


----------



## KT_UMCP

Damn old linesides hook me up with some of that opportunity.


----------



## old linesides

KT_UMCP said:


> Damn old linesides hook me up with some of that opportunity.


 I rode up to Bowers Beach on Saturday and picked up a huge bag of oysters . I paid $50.00 and it was well over a bushell . They had been dredged the day before in the Delaware Bay . Not quite as salty as Chincoteagues , but close . I was gonna try for tog in OC later that day but the wind was blowin' so dang hard , I had fresh oysters in the truck , well , you know what I had on my mind !


----------



## gus

i heard this was a goodn - jim baughs 3 pepper recipe

Chop one red, yellow, and green pepper up with one onion, some mushrooms and 2 tomatoes. Peel a pound of shrimp. Have a cup of white wine and a cup of whipping cream nearby and also a half stick of butter. In a saucepan lightly fry the fish and set aside, when done sear some garlic with the butter, when done add the wine; then add all the vegetables and cook for 5-10 minutes. Add the cream, and if the sauce needs a little thickening, add some corn starch. Lastly add the shrimp to the sauce, let stand for 5 minutes and pour over the cooked fillets.

another - grilled tog with mojo

2 cloves garlic, chopped 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus extra for brushing 
1/4 cup freshly squeezed lime juice (about 2 limes) 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves plus 2 sprigs for garnish 
2 (5 to 6-ounce) tog fillets 
Extra-virgin olive oil 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Put the garlic and olive in a small microwave-safe bowl, cover with plastic, and microwave on HIGH until the garlic is soft and aromatic, 1 to 2 minutes. Stir in the lime juice, cilantro leaves, and salt. Set aside until ready to serve. 
Prepare an outdoor grill to medium high heat. Brush the fillets all over with olive oil and season generously with salt and pepper. Lay the fish on the grill, rounded-side down, and leave it until you can lift the fish without it sticking to the grill and there are distinct grill marks, about 5 minutes. (Test it by gently lifting a corner—if it sticks, cook it a bit longer and try again). Carefully turn the fish over and cook until firm to the touch, about another 5 minutes. Remove from the grill onto 2 plates, and brush with some of the mojo. Garnish with cilantro sprigs and serve with 


another - tog cioppino
Makes 7 cups
- 1 1/2 pounds Tautog
- 1 cup Onion, chopped
- 2 cloves Garlic, chopped
- 1 tbsp Olive Oil
- 1 can Tomato sauce, 8 oz.
- 1 can Tomatoes, crushed 28 oz.
- 1 Bay leaf
- 1 tsp. Basil, dried
- 1 tsp. Thyme, dried
- 1 tsp. Marjoram, dried
- 1/2 cup White Wine
- 1 tbsp. Parsley, minced
- Pepper, freshly ground to taste

1) Cut the fish into bite sized pieces and set aside.
2) In a stew sized pot saute Onion and Garlic in Olive Oil until tender.
3) Add remaining ingredients except Tautog & Parsley.
4) Simmer for 20 - 30 minutes stirring occasionally.
5) Add Tautog and cook until just done, about 10 minutes.
6) Add Parsley and serve with good bread (we got fresh italian).


another - tog chowder

Ingredients Method 
1 pound Blackfish fillet Rinse fish and pat dry. Cut into bite sized (1/2 inch pieces) and set aside. In a small skillet sauté bacon until crisp. Remove bacon, blot excess fat with paper towels, crumble and set aside. Discard bacon dripping except for approximately 2 tablespoons. Add onions and sauté in bacon fat until tender but not brown. Transfer onions to a deep saucepan and add potatoes and water. Cover and bring to a gentle boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Add fish and simmer for about 10 more minutes or until fish and potatoes are done. In a small bowl combine flour and clam juice and stir with a fork until smooth. Add to fish and potato mixture stirring constantly to blend flour into cooking liquid. Stir in evaporated milk, butter and salt and pepper to taste. Continue heating over medium heat until chowder thickens. Garnish with crumbled bacon before serving. 
4 slices Bacon 
1/2 cup Onion, chopped 
1 cup Red potatoes, raw, diced 
2 cups Water 
1/4 cup Flour 
1/2 cup Clam juice 
1 can Evaporated milk (13 ounces) 
3 tbsp. Butter or margarine 
1 tsp. Salt 
1/4 tsp. White pepper


----------



## gus

on another note, i catch tog all the time and i do love sushi, yet ive never had or even heard of tog sashimi. i do roll my own sushi on occasion as well. u guys are claiming raw tog is the deal eh?


----------



## NTKG

gus said:


> on another note, i catch tog all the time and i do love sushi, yet ive never had or even heard of tog sashimi. i do roll my own sushi on occasion as well. u guys are claiming raw tog is the deal eh?



i dunno man them asians eat everything before they cook it. i had no idea that you could do that either


----------



## gus

i had a guy on another board tell me it wasnt as good. he said it was his favorite fish cooked, but not good raw. he eats a lot of sushi too. guess theres only one way to find out, hehe.


----------



## BrokenRod

Had tog only once but i loved it. I think it was grilled with old bay plain and simple equaled yummy.


----------

